# Traveling (by car) with new puppy?



## AccidentalCheerMom (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all!

I am in the process of researching ethical breeders and have found one that's about a 6 hour drive from my house. Unfortunately most of the breeders I have found who are closer to me seem like puppy mills.

What recommendations can you give me for traveling in a car for about six hours with a brand-new puppy? I don't want to traumatize the dog and I'm trying to figure out how to get him/her home & keep her happy. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated -thank you! I am so excited that I found this forum!


----------



## AccidentalCheerMom (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry all! I just noticed that someone posted a similar question a few hours before me!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure puppy will be fine, some even fly to their new homes! 
So 6 hours in a car in comparison is very do-able! 
Happy puppy shopping x


----------

